# Any tips?



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

We are bringing home our 8 week old puppy next week and will be introducing him to our 11 1/2 year old chihuahua/pomeranian and I was wondering if you all had any suggestions for introducing a big puppy to a senior dog. I'm more worried about my 22lb senior dog.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I would make sure they are supervised constantly. A rambunctious puppy, especially a large one, ccould hurt your tiny senior very easily. Goldens are especially mouthy pups too, so make sure you have plenty of chew toys for him or her. Also, I'd make a safe place for your senior to go to be away from the pup, so that you're not having to crate the puppy constantly. Good luck.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks. I definitely plan on keeping them supervised and when I can't I will allow our senior dog upstairs while I am going to keep the pup downstairs with me. The upstairs (our bedroom) is my dog's domain so I am going to try and keep the puppy out of that area for the beginning until they get used to each other.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

How fiesty is your senior dog? I know that my senior dog Shelby kept my puppy in line when I brought him home and still keeps all the foster puppies that I bring home. She isnt very active but has a snappy attitude that lets them know to leave her alone and they learn fast she means business and will play on her terms.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Our senior dog tends to be very territorial of his house and will put other puppies that come to visit in their places. I think he will probably put this pup into place; at least I hope he does. When we visit other people he isn't like that, only at our house.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Perhaps have them meet outside in the backyard (assuming you have one and its fenced in) first.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cory*

CORY

Is your Senior a Golden Retriever?


Introduce the pup and your senior outside first for a few minutes and then bring her in.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Our senior dog is actually half chihuahua/half pomeranian so we have to be careful that the puppy, Dakota, doesn't hurt him. I will definitely try doing the introductions outside.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Introduce on neutral ground, not house, not your yard


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, they met and the interaction between them is pretty good. They both look towards each other but the puppy seems to sense that he needs some space and lets him have it. However, my senior dog, Teddy, is legitamitely pissed at me. I go to pet him and he moves away. He still comes with his tail wagging but it is like he is mad at me.


----------

